# Flushing, MI - western unimount truck side mount



## Todd kozlowski (Jan 7, 2018)

i am in need of a western unimount truck side mount for a 1996 chevy z71 1500 im located in flushing michigan


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Todd , not sure if this will work, give him a shout out.
https://janesville.craigslist.org/pts/d/new-chevy-western-unimount-truck-side/7008487783.html


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have one 400. I’m in the Detroit area


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

That mount listed above is for a earlier truck.


----------



## Todd kozlowski (Jan 7, 2018)

do you have pictures


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I can get some.


----------



## Todd kozlowski (Jan 7, 2018)

Ok thanks


----------



## Todd kozlowski (Jan 7, 2018)

did you end up getting some pictures


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you need more?


----------



## Todd kozlowski (Jan 7, 2018)

No thats perfect how low can you go on price


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

380


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Todd you should buy this. Those mounts are almost impossible to find. Especially for your truck. You've found one in great shape 45min away. I wish I had your luck.
380 is a steal, a fab shop would be double.


----------



## Todd kozlowski (Jan 7, 2018)

There out there there just really hard to find and its the only thing holding me up lol


----------



## Todd kozlowski (Jan 7, 2018)

Hpw long do tou think you can hold on ro the mount im outta state right now working


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I won’t hold something without a deposit but I have more than one.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Do.you have one for a 97 Jeep TJ?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty sure I do. But would have to check


----------



## Todd kozlowski (Jan 7, 2018)

I found a mount


----------

